# Cleaning inside gauge cluster on dash...



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

That's surprising considering this.....Faces of GM - Cruze Severe Weather Testing - YouTube According to Chevy, that should never be happening. Maybe someone needs to be fired, haha!


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

As far as I know, the face is attached directly to the cluster like in other vehicles. To remove it, the whole cluster would need to come out and then be disassembled.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

GoldenCruze said:


> As far as I know, the face is attached directly to the cluster like in other vehicles. To remove it, the whole cluster would need to come out and then be disassembled.


This. It's actually pretty easy to take the cluster apart. There are lots of 8mm screws, though. I had an incessant rattle from that clear plastic that two different dealers refused to fix. Taking the cluster out and apart myself to put electrical tape between the clear plastic and the cover took care of the rattle.


----------



## rnasnsptrn (May 20, 2012)

Thanks for the responses...does anyone have (or know of) a step-by-step guide i.e. where are the screws, press-tabs, etc? I'm pretty adventurous, but also don't want to end up breaking plastic by tugging on something that I shouldn't :-(

John


----------

